# Mahogony's Monthly Herf III



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well much time has passed since the last organized herf at the infamous Mahogony and no other spot has been made to happen. So with out further ado let us meet and smoke cigars and look at women that are not as pretty as they once where or as nice but are still worth looking at and still bring you a drink and food.

I suggest *Aug 16th* for those of us not making it to the Shack we can have a nice smoke and drink together and maybe a few Newbs can make it to this one

I like this date and I can't make it before than but as always let the date discussion begin and get this to happen:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

How's it going Rob.
It's been too long.

I want to experience the Shack BUT if indeed I do not (which is more likely than not) I will be there on the 16th.
Of course if it changes I will be there on that date also. 
Of course this time I will not get my truck towed.

B



germantown rob said:


> Well much time has passed since the last organized herf at the infamous Mahogony and no other spot has been made to happen. So with out further ado let us meet and smoke cigars and look at women that are not as pretty as they once where or as nice but are still worth looking at and still bring you a drink and food.
> 
> I suggest *Aug 16th* for those of us not making it to the Shack we can have a nice smoke and drink together and maybe a few Newbs can make it to this one
> 
> I like this date and I can't make it before than but as always let the date discussion begin and get this to happen:tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> How's it going Rob.
> It's been too long.
> 
> I want to experience the Shack BUT if indeed I do not (which is more likely than not) I will be there on the 16th.
> ...


Dan got a ticket parked on the street one night. It is 2 hr parking no matter what LOL!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

2 Hour parking........"AMATURES"
I parked a block away on Walnut in a spot that wasn't even a parking spot. I just didn't feel like driving around looking for parking Of course it cost me over $200.00.



germantown rob said:


> Dan got a ticket parked on the street one night. It is 2 hr parking no matter what LOL!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

all-day parking is only $20...:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

raisin said:


> all-day parking is only $20...:r


I understand that. 
In all actuality I did not know I could not park there because of a non specific sign.
Also, I do not want to pay $20.00 for parking. 
and YES, I understand it is alot cheaper than $200 but again I do not normally park in places that are not allowed.

RAISIN WHO????


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I understand that.
> In all actuality I did not know I could not park there because of a non specific sign.
> Also, I do not want to pay $20.00 for parking.
> and YES, I understand it is alot cheaper than $200 but again I do not normally park in places that are not allowed.


There is no free parking in Phily, it is all 2 hr limit unless you have a permit.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Time my Brother Time.
After 6pm most spots are free.
Of course this does not apply on Walnut.
But as of late it is harder to park in Philly than it is to park in Manhatten.



germantown rob said:


> There is no free parking in Phily, it is all 2 hr limit unless you have a permit.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Time my Brother Time.
> After 6pm most spots are free.
> Of course this does not apply on Walnut.
> But as of late it is harder to park in Philly than it is to park in Manhatten.


They look free, but there is a 2hr limit.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

germantown rob said:


> They look free, but there is a 2hr limit.


BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Just send me cigars and I'll see you at Mahogany soon.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The problem is all of the Valet Parking companies have taken over ANY spot that MIGHT normally have been free.. This is true on all streets in Philly that have alot of restaurants (market, chestnut, rittenhouse)

Here's a plan Bry.. meet at my house, ill drive and pay for parking.. AND then, and only then, can u park for free.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright! :ss

I might actually be able to make it to this one (if you guys will have me)!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

AD720 said:


> Alright! :ss
> 
> I might actually be able to make it to this one (if you guys will have me)!


There is only one rule for these herfs

Attendants must have user names that can be said!:r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LOL, i remember the first time i met Bryan, and had not an F'ing clue what his screename was.. Gartnp whatever....

now, it makes sense and i cannot figure out how i didnt see it sooner..


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> There is only one rule for these herfs
> 
> Attendants must have user names that can be said!:r


_ae-dee-ssev-en-too-oh_


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

AD720 said:


> _ae-dee-ssev-en-too-oh_


now THAT's funny!

1-800-abcdefg! hooked on phonics works for me!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

A man after my own heart.
Do I have to buy you dinner first? hahahahaha

You're the man Justin and I may have to take you up on that some time.

I should just take the high speed line. It drops me off right around the corner.
The problem is that I like having the ability to come and go as I please (deep seated issues from being "on hiatus" for a bit back in my youth.)

See you guys soon.

Brian



justinphilly said:


> The problem is all of the Valet Parking companies have taken over ANY spot that MIGHT normally have been free.. This is true on all streets in Philly that have alot of restaurants (market, chestnut, rittenhouse)
> 
> Here's a plan Bry.. meet at my house, ill drive and pay for parking.. AND then, and only then, can u park for free.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

yikes...i think the 16th is the day i get back from maine, at around midnight...i will check though, i really want to come


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

benjamin said:


> yikes...i think the 16th is the day i get back from maine, at around midnight...i will check though, i really want to come


They are open til 2am :ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll check with the calendar (i.e. wife). Once summer is over and I'm not heading to SIC every other week (poor me  ) I should be easier to figure out.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

AD720 said:


> _ae-dee-ssev-en-too-oh_


Alright you are approved :tu:r


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Would love to get together with you guys again, but the 16th is no good for me. I will be leaving for Myrtle SC that morning. 

Hope you guys have a great time and let the past rest.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I suggest *Aug 16th* for *those of us not making it to the Shack* we can have a nice smoke and drink together and maybe a few Newbs can make it to this one


What?!?!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> What?!?!


He said......

*I suggest Aug 16th for those of us not making it to the Shack we can have a nice smoke and drink together and maybe a few Newbs can make it to this one*

I understand you're getting older. Things aren't so clear as much as they were a few years ago. IT'S O.K. Ronnie "IT'S O.K."


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm in. However I feel indifferent about walking back in there almost ...dirty (won't be the first or last time).

Sorry Eric, but you will be at the Shack Herf so hopefully you can forgive me. Maybe I'll tell Tom to go f*** himself as we leave just for old times sake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

:c


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

:r:r:r:chk:chk:r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

vicvitola said:


> Sorry Eric, but you will be at the Shack Herf so hopefully you can forgive me. Maybe I'll tell Tom to go f*** himself as we leave just for old times sake.


and rearrange all the chairs and couches slightly. That'll really tick 'em off!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> and rearrange all the chairs and couches slightly. That'll really tick 'em off!


Can you make it?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make the 16th :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> *Bump*


Yeah BUMP YOURSELF! 

A few of us were batting around the idea of meeting at McKenzies Brew House in Great Valley and herfing on the deck this Sunday. That was until I called them and they told me they don't allowing cigar smoking in or outside (BASTAGES). Sooooo talking about other options. I'll post here if we decide to meet.

I'm still in for 8/16 though :ss


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Yeah BUMP YOURSELF!
> 
> A few of us were batting around the idea of meeting at McKenzies Brew House in Great Valley and herfing on the deck this Sunday. That was until I called them and they told me they don't allowing cigar smoking in or outside (BASTAGES). Sooooo talking about other options. I'll post here if we decide to meet.
> 
> I'm still in for 8/16 though :ss


Not so easy to find a place to smoke stogies is it? Better to feel dirty and herf with gorillas than to be clean and not


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

There's a spot in S. Jersey (Glassboro) that I'm 90% sure allows outside smoking (inc. cigars)...The Italian Affair.

I've been meaning to double check that to make sure -- I'll report back for anyone interested.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> Not so easy to find a place to smoke stogies is it? Better to feel dirty and herf with gorillas than to be clean and not


Actually I might be stopping to pick up a little Phillipino on the way.

*AND I AIN"T TALKING ABOUT LUNCH EITHER!!!!!!!!!!*:r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Actually I might be stopping to pick up a little Phillipino on the way.
> 
> *AND I AIN"T TALKING ABOUT LUNCH EITHER!!!!!!!!!!*:r


I think Ronnie can drive himself there, oh wait he will be at the shack, *Leave his wife alone*.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

germantown rob said:


> I think Ronnie can drive himself there, oh wait he will be at the shack, *Leave his wife alone*.


THAT'S FIICKED UP !!!!
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Why's everyone pick on Ronnie? It must be the love.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Enjoy guys. Be sure to give the owner my worst regards


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

D'oh. I'm out. Gonna be in the big apple that weekend. 

I will make it to one soon!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> THAT'S FIICKED UP !!!!
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Why's everyone pick on Ronnie? It must be the love.


It truly is the love.:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

In true Filipino way, I say tananyo ... lol ... 

I won't be at the Shack. If Rob (the over imbiber German, not the pudgy Italian) won't come, I won't either.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> In true Filipino way, I say tananyo ... lol ...
> 
> I won't be at the Shack. If Rob (the over imbiber German, not the pudgy Italian) won't come, I won't either.


I speak 0 Filipino but I'm sure I know what "tananyo" means 

PS. I'm not pudgy I'm just big boned.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> In true Filipino way, I say tananyo ... lol ...
> 
> I won't be at the Shack. If Rob (the over imbiber German, not the pudgy Italian) won't come, I won't either.


Then I expect you to swallow your pride and self respect and be there on the 16th:chk.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

germantown rob said:


> Then I expect you to swallow your pride and self respect and be there on the 16th:chk.


I concur,
I understand that what happened with Eric Sucks BIG TIME
BUT
In all actuallity if we were to show up and not purchase anything would we not be hurting the establishment? Not that I want to hurt the persons business (bad Karma) but you do not need buy anything to take up space. Space that could be used by patrons wanting to drop a pretty penny (like we or more precise you guys usually did).
Also, in closing. The women that work there.....that bring us our water (remember we are not buying anything) they need to make money also (tips) so we can still be enriching their lifestyle (Good Karma)

F'it !!!!!

Eric, invite us all over to your house for smokes and BBQ
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> In all actuallity if we were to show up and not purchase anything would we not be hurting the establishment? Not that I want to hurt the persons business (bad Karma)


I'd like to put a binder clip on his mouth....then tell him "NOW GO HOME AND GET YOUR F"KIN SHINEBOX!!!!!!"

But that would only bring me down to his level


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

All I know is he kisses my ass, maybe it's the $200-$400 I spend there a month or maybe he just likes me, either way I don't give a damn. I can go in there kick my shoe less feet up and be pampered by nice looking gals and smoke as many cigars as I want :ss.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> All I know is he kisses my ass, maybe it's the $200-$400 I spend there a month or maybe he just likes me, either way I don't give a damn. I can go in there kick my shoe less feet up and be pampered by nice looking gals and smoke as many cigars as I want :ss.


Scenery is OK, not any real show stoppers though. IMHO

BTW I think it's your sport jacket that get's you the special attention.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> Scenery is OK, not any real show stoppers though. IMHO
> 
> BTW I think it's your sport jacket that get's you the special attention.


wait wait wait wait........ROB......Sportjacket?.......
What brought this on?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> wait wait wait wait........ROB......Sportjacket?.......
> What brought this on?


extra pockets for the.......parphenalia (spelling?)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> extra pockets for the.......parphenalia (spelling?)


I wasn't thinking.

...of course you mean, 'gars, & cutters, & lighters, & pipes, & loose tobacci, & a flask of course.

Where's my head?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Where's my head?


in the gutter, where it belongs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> All I know is he kisses my ass, maybe it's the $200-$400 I spend there a month or maybe he just likes me, either way I don't give a damn. I can go in there kick my shoe less feet up and be pampered by nice looking gals and smoke as many cigars as I want :ss.


I'll be happy to return as soon as I get my apology. I'll be waiting by the phone....:r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> I'll be happy to return as soon as I get my apology. I'll be waiting by the phone....:r


He said he called, so he didn't? :r:r


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> He said he called, so he didn't? :r:r


Maybe he meant he called...........me a fussy f*ck?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys - just a heads up:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172662

I'm giving away my Vino.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahh shit! It looks like I have something going on late the afternoon of the 16th. How early does everyone typically show up? I might still be able to come but I'd have to leave around 3:30.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> Ahh shit! It looks like I have something going on late the afternoon of the 16th. How early does everyone typically show up? I might still be able to come but I'd have to leave around 3:30.


I will be there around 12:30.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am thinking that this should be another weekend since it only looks like a few will be attending. What do you folks say?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> I am thinking that this should be another weekend since it only looks like a few will be attending. What do you folks say?


Any other Saturday in August I could make...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I will be there around 12:30.





germantown rob said:


> I am thinking that this should be another weekend since it only looks like a few will be attending. What do you folks say?


How big this need to be? In any case, Vic Vitola and I will be there.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I am thinking that this should be another weekend since it only looks like a few will be attending. What do you folks say?


The 16th is the only Saturday in August I can make. And my plans look like they have changed so I should be able to hang longer than I thought :tu So long as a few will be there, and apparently Ronnie and Vic Vitola will definitely be there, I will too  Count me in.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> The 16th is the only Saturday in August I can make. And my plans look like they have changed so I should be able to hang longer than I thought :tu So long as a few will be there, and apparently Ronnie and Vic Vitola will definitely be there, I will too  Count me in.


It looks like at least 4 of us will be there including you so it is on!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> It looks like at least 4 of us will be there including you so it is on!


I don't like to make promises - because I am a flake most of the time - let's say that there is a good chance that there will be 5 folks at Mahoganey's on the 16th.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> The 16th is the only Saturday in August I can make. And my plans look like they have changed so I should be able to hang longer than I thought :tu So long as a few will be there, and apparently Ronnie and Vic Vitola will definitely be there, I will too  Count me in.





germantown rob said:


> It looks like at least 4 of us will be there including you so it is on!





joed said:


> I don't like to make promises - because I am a flake most of the time - let's say that there is a good chance that there will be 5 folks at Mahoganey's on the 16th.


Wahoooooooooooooooo!!!!

We should be there early enough.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Wahoooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> We should be there early enough.


RONNIE,

a couple questions
Am I included in the possible 5
and
How early is early? 
I am going to be there (and not get my car towed) this time.

B


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> RONNIE,
> 
> a couple questions
> Am I included in the possible 5
> ...


Yes you are included:tu and I will be there when they open at noon.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Fine! Just invite everybody! I'm not coming now 



germantown rob said:


> Yes you are included:tu and I will be there when they open at noon.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> Fine! Just invite everybody! I'm not coming now


Pipe Down *NOW*
YOU WILL BE THERE AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.

Noon, I _think_ I can do noon


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bumpity Bump*

Hey Ronnie will you make a reservation for 5-6, you know how I hate phones.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I am going to be there (and not get my car towed) this time.
> 
> B


I'll believe it when I see it. :bn


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. :bn


I'll be there. The car will not be towed. Perhaps I'll bring the scoot.
and finally
as for noon, I was thinking when I posted that noon may be a little steep but I am shooting for noon.....ish.
perhaps ...leave my house at noon, may be a better statement.

So there.
B
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Rob, we car-pooling?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Rob, we car-pooling?


Sounds good to me:tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Man I wish I could make it , pretty sure I'm working all day on the 16th . Any way , hopefully it will go off without any FireWorks .


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Man I wish I could make it , pretty sure I'm working all day on the 16th . Any way , hopefully it will go off without any FireWorks .


Sorry you can't make it. We may need the muscle if things get out of hand.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

vicvitola said:


> Sorry you can't make it. We may need the muscle if things get out of hand.


I got your back :ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Whoops, This is the people NOT going to shack thread, I thought it was people leaving from philly to go to shack thread. My bad! LOL


:chk


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Whoops, This is the people NOT going to shack thread, I thought it was people leaving from philly to go to shack thread. My bad! LOL
> 
> :chk


:fu:fu:fu:c:tg

Have a great time :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> :fu:fu:fu:c:tg
> 
> Have a great time :tu


:tpd::chk:chk


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

RedBaron said:


> Whoops, This is the people NOT going to shack thread, I thought it was people leaving from philly to go to shack thread. My bad! LOL
> 
> :chk


May a lake eel crawl up your leg and into your arse as you stand on the beach puffing on something rare and sublime.

enjoy


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> *Bumpity Bump*
> 
> Hey Ronnie will you make a reservation for 5-6, you know how I hate phones.


So I made the reservation. I had to talk to some cute girl on the phone and now I am all hot and bothered, good thing the wify is on her way home .


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> So I made the reservation. I had to talk to some cute girl on the phone and now I am all hot and bothered, good thing the wify is on her way home .


Why? Is she bringing home something cold to drink?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Why? Is she bringing home something cold to drink?


:r, so you are saying you don't want me to roast you coffee tonight?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a great time tomorrow guys. Maybe I'll get to catch up with you next month.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Have a great time tomorrow guys. Maybe I'll get to catch up with you next month.


Have fun in MB Steve. Hit 'em straight.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin and I should be there by 12:30 the reservation is under Club Stogie in case we are late, though it didn't seem like they were busy.

See ya there :tu:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's 12:30 and I am leaving now.
I'm ahead of schedule.


B


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Great smoking with you guys this afternoon...

see this thread here, for our discussed Fogo Herf..


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Great smoking with you guys this afternoon...
> 
> see this thread here, for our discussed Fogo Herf..


:tpd:


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Had a great time gents. Hopefully I can make it more often.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

:tpd:

What all those guys said. I'm in for Fogo!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love to do Fogo. That place is awesome. I'm going to have to check the schedule when I get back home. 

Where are you smoking? Are you guys heading to Mahogony's after?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

SteveDMatt said:


> Where are you smoking? Are you guys heading to Mahogony's after?


yeah, eat first.. then roll ourselves to Mahogany's


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

G-Rob, I had the coffee you gave me this morning (French Pressed). It was out-freakin-standing. Thanks man.


----------

